# fichiers sans extension reconnus par Spotlight pas par Unix



## Rollmops (11 Juin 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai dans mes documents des fichiers texte Word qui n'ont pas d'extension (pas de suffixe ".doc").
Si je vais dans "lire les infos" il y a juste leur nom, rien apr&#232;s.

Pourquoi ? Pourtant ce sont bien des fichiers Word : la preuve : leur "type" est W8BN et leur "cr&#233;ateur" MSWD.

Ces fichiers sont reconnus par Spotlight et par "pomme-f" dans les recherches, mais pas par Unix.

Comment faire pour les trouver dans le shell car si on fait une recherche sur ".doc" et m&#234;me sur ".txt" il ne les trouve pas ?

par ex:

find ~ -name \*.doc -exec grep "Huges Capet" {} \;
find ~ -name \*.txt -exec grep "Huges Capet" {} \;

ne trouvent pas le fichier...

".doc" et ".txt" ne fonctionnant pas, que faut-il mettre *&#224; la place* dans ce cas l&#224;, je ne peux quand m&#234;me pas mettre \" " (rien) ?

Merci d'avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'est-ce pas l&#224; qu'interviennent les fameux "*UTIS*" ?


----------



## Warflo (11 Juin 2007)

C'est normal qu'il ne trouve pas, car il n'ont *pas* d'extension.
Regarde du côté de la commande mdfind si tu veux absolument passer par le terminal (man mdfind).


----------



## Rollmops (11 Juin 2007)

Merci Warflo 

Effectivement tu as raison. "mdfind" les trouve sans pb.

Tu ne me réponds à l'autre partie de la question : pourquoi certains fichiers ne portent-ils pas d'extension alors qu'ils proviennent d'applications reconnues, comme Word ?  

Peux-tu aussi m'indiquer des infos sur les "*UTIS" *(Uniform type identifiers) et leur éventuel rapport avec les extensions ?


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2007)

Pour rester dans de l'UN*X pur sucre, tu peux utiliser _file_. Pour un document MS Word, cela te donnera : 
	
	



```
/Users/toto/75.doc: Microsoft Office Document
```


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2007)

J'oubliais : _rien_ ne t'oblige &#224; mettre l'extension. D'ailleurs dans la fen&#234;tre d'enregistrement, on peut ne pas mettre d'extension (_.doc_ ou autre).


----------

